# Steve's new DVD on Pt, Pd, from CATS



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Dec 13, 2008)

The new DVD is great, I'm on my 2nd or 3rd viewing of different parts. Has anyone had a chance to put it into practice yet? It would be nice to hear of your results. 

How are the yields compared to the value of what they may sell for on the open market (eBay) etc. I would expect a greater yield in values, because people buying on the open market still are planning to make a profit on the PGM's.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree, Steve's done a great job with the DVD.

Unless I get an external heater system put in place, I'm gonna have to wait till the temps get warmer as it's freezing just now in the north of the UK. 

Does anyone know if people like Kitco or Englehardt would buy the powdered Pt and Pd or would I need it in bar form first?

Also, can anyone recommend a brand name for a hand vacuum pump I can search for in the UK please?
I'm having a hard time tracking one down.

Good work Steve, well worth the wait!

Regards
Buzz


----------



## bmgold (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know a brand name for hand vacuum pumps but I'd check with auto parts stores for one. A company like HarborFreight or J.C. Whitney would likely have them cheaper but don't know about UK. A compressor from an old refrigerator might also work or there is a type of vacuum source that uses running water to pull a vacuum but I don't remember what they are called but they could probably be homemade from plastic pipe fittings.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 14, 2008)

Aspirator pump.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspirator

Here is a look inside.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eductor-jet_pump


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Dec 14, 2008)

I think even if they won't buy the powders you shouldn't have any trouble selling them. Over time more and more people on the forum will probably get equipped to do the melting.

If that happens there's bound to be a few that would buy the powders to melt and resell. I would consider doing so myself.

I spoke with someone recently that sells his gold powders directly to jewelers. They like to have it in a powder form for some uses. The same may be true for the Pt and Pd powders. Certain industries may even pay a premium for the finely divided powders.

Back to my original question is this post. It's very important that we find out if this method is getting a good yield. It does no good to go through the process to find that the value of the metals recovered is worth about the same as what the CAT could have been sold for outright.

I don't think this to be the case, and would be surprised if it were so. I'm just waiting for some hard figures to make it conclusive.


----------



## alb320 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Buzz, I have a little foundry of precious metal. I can buy you your powders.
If you want tell, we can do it by mail.

Best regards
Alb320


----------



## butcher (Dec 16, 2008)

Buzz fish tank heater works for me, of coarse Oregon winter may not be as bad as where you live.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys, appreciate it.

I've got my hands on a small solar panel from an old motorhome.
I'm gonna look at rigging up a system where i can use a battery powered belt heater like they use in wine making.

I'll let you know how i get on.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## iis (Jan 24, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I agree, Steve's done a great job with the DVD.
> 
> Unless I get an external heater system put in place, I'm gonna have to wait till the temps get warmer as it's freezing just now in the north of the UK.
> 
> ...




Hi Buzz
Can you let me know what bleach do you using for it works correct to get Pt, Pd, from CATS ? 
And the is web there you can bay cheap vacuum pump and is work well *LINK REMOVED BY ADMIN* 
Thanks
Dan
*
Please, no penis enlargement links.

Noxx*


----------



## Noxx (Jan 24, 2009)

You can create an easy vacuum with a small water pump and an hydro aspirator (venturi effect).


----------



## iis (Jan 25, 2009)

Not everyone that clever, and what is your problem with that link it is not a porno, and when the choice in UK to bay vacuum pump for £100.00 or same one for £20.00 only name is penis enlarger what the problem in same time you can you use haw you will lake you way!, way not to share the info with others UK members. You know it not the same alike in USA or Canada where you can bay allsorts, I believe that the forum to help and share the info :idea: :lol:  :shock:  
Thanks
Dan


----------



## butcher (Jan 25, 2009)

maybe just tell them where to look, to get a better price,
this is a really clean forum site that even granny may learn to refine gold and be proud of us, we would just like to keep it that away


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 25, 2009)

iis said:


> what is your problem with that link it is not a porno,


Dan,
I'm sure you took note that the link was deleted by Noxx. He is the rightful owner and founder of this site and is entitled to set the rules and enforce them as he sees fit. *Please; do not challenge his decisions. * 

Personally, I applaud his efforts to keep the site polite and proper. I agree that your link had good intentions, but we have all kinds of people on the forum---it is my intention to keep it something that is acceptable for everyone. I would like to think that a father could show his young children the site and not have to worry about explaining anything that may be the least bit questionable. 

Harold


----------



## iis (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi to all 
Yes it is no problem I am agreed, I mainly use this forum thank you for letting me, and that at list somewhat I can share.
Because nosing going haw youth explained even Steven DVD going wrong for me what is for PH+ I use strait zinc and have precipitation or it is wrong?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 26, 2009)

The pH+ product is a swimming pool chemical which is 100% soda ash.

It is not required, but will save on the amount of zinc need to precipitate the PGMs.

Did you test the solution with stannous chloride before adding any zinc as I demonstrated throughout the video? 

If you have positive tests with stannous chloride, then you have not added enough zinc. If the test is negative, you have not extracted any PGMs.

Steve


----------



## iis (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Steve
No, problem not the, test with stannous ok, showing Pt, Pl, adding zinc until no indication of PM, what bleach % or Clorox have to be, what temperature cold or worm, so far I have 8gram of palladium no Pt but test showing Pt before precipitation.
Thanks
Dan :?: :x


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 26, 2009)

Dan,

The reaction works faster when warm (60-100C optimal). 

My bleach is 5-10 % depending on the source.

Palladium can often be confused for Platinum if you do not give the stannous test time to react. Low concentrations of Pd will show orange at first and change to the blue-green color after 30 seconds to 1 minute.

The PGMs all precipitate together when zinc is used. So that would also explain why you don't see any Platinum after adding zinc. The mixed PGM black powder must be separated after using zinc as demonstrated in the video.

I've seen many honeycombs and beads with purely Palladium content.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 26, 2009)

iis said:


> .. so far I have 8gram of palladium no Pt but test showing Pt before precipitation...



Platinum is precipitated *before* Palladium, *not after* once the mixed PGMs are redissolved in true AR.

If you did not filter out the orange-yellow powder formed after adding ammonium chloride to the denoxxed AR separation solution, your Pt is likely mixed with the Pd red salt. Only after filtering out the Pt salt do you then add sodium chlorate to the hot concentrated solution to obtain the red Pd powder.

Steve


----------



## iis (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for replay, my test with stannous.
Any advise how to get temperature 60 to 100C I will try again
How about to crushed honeycomb ad some copper and melted will all PGM go in to the copper?


----------

